# Would you use real tombstones?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking at a couple of threads here of found tombstones. Now if a guy stopped by your house with a bunch of tombstones on his truck wanting to make a deal (and seeing how they are being found and most of us are "THAT" person in their neighborhood so the truck guy would know where to stop), would you buy 'em? Use 'em in your display? I'm kinda two minds on it. Probably not though.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sure would be tempting! On one hand it would be like "Wow, look I have REAL tombstones in my haunt" but then on the other hand I'd be thinking, how did this person get these tombstones? I'd feel like I'd be disrespecting the dead. Almost how bad you feel when the news shows a story about vandals desecrating a cemetary. Good thing, but bad thing too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As tempting as it would be, foam tombstones are much easier to move and store.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Agreed. I store it all in my basement and it's enough of a pain dealing with the relatively low weight stuff as it is...


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

where would real tombstones come from, if not stolen from a cemetery? The interred dead will be dead, and therefore the stones in use, till judgment day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a new asphalt driveway from somone who just showed up in a truck, let alone real tombstone

Seriously, you'd have to wonder where they came from and whether they were stolen.


----------



## Ysengrin (Feb 23, 2009)

Worked at a haunt in years past that had real tombstones out front - they'd been rejects from a local monument maker, who also sold rejects to local sculptors. There was one awkward moment when a patron recognized granddad's stone, misspellings and all, but no trouble came of it. Keep your receipts!

The San Francisco breakwaters contain thousands of old tombstones, dating from when the city's cemeteries were moved to Colma.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a friend who bought a couple of damaged stones (no names) from a company that makes them. Those things are ridiculously heavy. I'd rather stick with the foam variety.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did I tell you about the lady who decided to get rid of the old stone walkway in her back yard..and when she took them out, she saw they were all tombstones to a forgotten black cemetery?? and that her house was built on top of it?

I cannot imagine a reason why actual old tombstones would be available for sale... even when they move a cemetery, the stone goes with the remains.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was taking pics in a local cemetery and struck up a conversation with the caretaker. He was curious as to why I was taking pictures, and I told him that I was collecting design ideas for making grave markers. He mentioned that many of the old wooden markers that rot out get replaced by the family members and he tosses out the old markers. I told him about my yard haunt and he agreed to let me have the old wooden crosses when they are available. I now have 8 or 9 of them in the display, all nicely weathered and stained (they're mostly about 50 years old). They're treated with respect, and really make the display look like an old graveyard. That said, I would not buy 'stones or markers that I suspected of having been stolen.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I would not have a problem using real stones. Providing they are not stolen ones. The guys who shows up at my place will have a bunch of damanaged ones. I'll put them in the flower garden and use them year round. I have no problems with beautiful granite or marble sculptures in my garden. I have several concrete statues in my flower gardens now.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Otaku said:


> I was taking pics in a local cemetery and struck up a conversation with the caretaker. He was curious as to why I taking pictues, and told him that I was collecting design ideas for making grave markers. He mentioned that many of the old wooden markers that rot out get replaced by the family members and he tosses out the old markers. I told him about my yard haunt and he agreed to let me have the old wooden crosses when they are available. I now have 8 or 9 of them in the display, all nicely weathered and stained (they're mostly about 50 years old). They're treated with respect, and really make the display look like an old graveyard. That said, I would not buy 'stones or markers that I suspected of having been stolen.


Otaku, that is AWESOME! Cool story, glad you shared it!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I personally would get the tomb stone away from the evil thief then spend my time researching til I found the proper home for the tomb stone. People don't understand just how much history you can gain just by a walk through a cemetary


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Otaku said:


> I was taking pics in a local cemetery and struck up a conversation with the caretaker. He was curious as to why I was taking pictures, and I told him that I was collecting design ideas for making grave markers. He mentioned that many of the old wooden markers that rot out get replaced by the family members and he tosses out the old markers. I told him about my yard haunt and he agreed to let me have the old wooden crosses when they are available. I now have 8 or 9 of them in the display, all nicely weathered and stained (they're mostly about 50 years old). They're treated with respect, and really make the display look like an old graveyard. That said, I would not buy 'stones or markers that I suspected of having been stolen.


That's so cool.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

There is a Walmart in a town north of where I live. About a couple of months ago an employee was dumping trash in the back of the store, and found 2 tombstones just sitting at the back of the parking lot. The authorities later found out who they belonged to and returned them to the rightful grave sites. 

But in answer to your question, I would say no I wouldn't purchase them.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Nah, I have nowhere to store them for one, and the thought of the local police busting down my door looking for a grave robber seems rather inconvenient.

"No officer, I swear I didn't steal them! I got them from some guy in a truck!"


----------



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think I would because they're harder to store and it's much more fun to make your own. Also I'd feel wierd about having real ones for some reason. It'd just be kind of eerie.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

"We own all the land. We have already made arrangements to relocating the cemetery".

"Oh, you're kidding. Oh, come on. I mean that's sacrilege, isn't it?"

"Oh, don't worry about it. After all, it's not ancient tribal burial ground. It's just... people. Besides we have done it before."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I hope the ghosts come back and haunt them......


----------

